

GM's Original Electric Car (and it's not the one you're thinking of) - jasongullickson
http://www.corvaircorsa.com/monzapr7.html

======
jasongullickson
Here's a link to the paper mentioned in the article (abstract only as this is
an SAE document):

<http://www.sae.org/technical/papers/670175>

